
Challenger Engineer Who Warned of Shuttle Disaster Dies - cialowicz
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/03/21/470870426/challenger-engineer-who-warned-of-shuttle-disaster-dies
======
SCAQTony
What if he had leaked it to the press after NASA declined his valid argument.
I bet the launch would not have happened but imagine what the end result would
have been for NASA management if they did launch after he made the warning
public? Leaking to the press is a good thing.

